# Breeding "season" for Alpine and Nubian does



## DonnaBelle (Jan 5, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a time of year goats will breed best?

My little rescue Alpine doesn't seem interested at all in the buck.

Thanks,

DonnaBelle


----------



## glenolam (Jan 5, 2011)

I believe they are more seasonal breeders with their season being fall/winter.  Could she just have quiet heats?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 5, 2011)

Has she been in heat already??? Could she already be bred and you missed it.  Fall/Winter is certainly the breeding season..but if shes not interested?? She could be pregnant already!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 5, 2011)

My alpine didn't show any interest until October. Then she bred and I'm assuming she is pregnant since she hasn't gone into heat since.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 5, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> My alpine didn't show any interest until October. Then she bred and I'm assuming she is pregnant since she hasn't gone into heat since.


You'll find out soon enough!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 5, 2011)

The alpine doe is the one I bought "rescued" for $20.00.  I've had her now about 6 weeks.

I thought I had read somewhere that Nubians were mostly in the fall, and Alpines all year round.

As Emmett said, I'll find out soon enough.

She is the only goat I have with horns, but she came that way.  She has "bonded" with my husband, doesn't much like me at all.  So he has to tie her up in the evening/mornings for feedings.  

I am such a newbie at all this goat stuff, and learn more every day.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that Alpines are fall breeders, although you may catch the last of the interest this month. Who knows.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 5, 2011)

Alpines and most Nubians are seasonal breeders. They will breed usually in fall and winter, though some may start in late summer, or go to early spring. That is true of most dairy type goats. Boers and Nigerians and Pygmies will often be year-round breeders.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 5, 2011)

Nubians and boers tend to be more willing to breed 'off-season'...not exactly year round, they're not as seasonal as the swiss breeds.

I've had Nubians kid in July, (bred in Feb) and I've had them kid in November, (bred in June).

Swiss breeds usually cycle in the 'ber' months...SeptemBER, OctoBER, etc.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 6, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Nubians and boers tend to be more willing to breed 'off-season'...not exactly year round, they're not as seasonal as the swiss breeds.
> 
> I've had Nubians kid in July, (bred in Feb) and I've had them kid in November, (bred in June).
> 
> Swiss breeds usually cycle in the 'ber' months...SeptemBER, OctoBER, etc.


  I like that!! The "ber" months!!  We say that here in NH too...but we spell it "burrrr months"  !!  

But an Alpine should be a seasonal breeder for sure!! But with goats!! Anythings possible I swear!!!


----------



## PattySh (Jan 6, 2011)

Roll....This may sound stupid but if a Nubian will breed off season does the buck have to be of a breed that breeds off season or will most bucks do the deed year round? My buck currently is an Alpine/Togg and may be bringing home an unbred 2 yr old Nubian very soon, wonder if there is time to get her bred. Don't have access to a Nubian  buck this season on such short notice.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2011)

You can try.  
My 3 boys (Togg, Nub, Boer) are coming out of rut now...but I imagine if I stuck a twitchy tail under their noses...they wouldn't let me down.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 6, 2011)

I have Alpines and they usually go into heat by the end of September and I have had some still breed as late as the end of December. Nubians I have read, and my sis owns nubians will go into heat anytime of year if there is a REAL smelly buck and they aren't already preggo obviously LOL


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 6, 2011)

But it takes a doe in heat AND a buck in rut, right?  So even if you can get a doe that's in heat off season you may not be able to find a buck in rut - or will having one in heat/rut trigger the other to be there too?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2011)

My suspicion (unfounded / unproven) is that a buck who's past rut (or just before rut) won't be as 'driven' to do the job, and his fertility will be lowered.  
But....a male is a male, is a male.

Know what I mean?


----------

